# MLS Gathering at HAGRS?



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Will there be some type of get-together at HAGRS? Preferably something with food involved.


How about the MLS group picture? IIRC last year is was Saturday around 1ish.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I could arrange something at a very good Italian buffet restaurant. If there is enough, we could probably have a room to ourselves. 
Driday evening is a bit busy and Saturday evening is when everyone is packing up. 
Let me know and I will try to set something up. 

David


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I will be coming on Saturday for sure, and hopefully both days. Keep us informed.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I will be there but I may be gone before Saturday evening so for me sometime Saturday before 2 pm would probably work best.

Jerry


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll be there with little brother(TheLordsServant) and the MTH Big Boy--should be running it with Ray's engines.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there with the Switching Challenge, this year it will be all battery powered including throwing the switches. Stop by and get a free Tootsie Pop for trying.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

there both days, staying Friday night. Will someone just plan dinner for Friday night already? Post it and see how many want to attend....?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

We could just wait for Friday and "wing it!" Sometimes that works better than trying to coordinate ahead of time online


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

wing on both days, then photo crop them together.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

If I get to come, it will be Saturday only. 

JimC.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Did not you guys go to Hayward's last year?? 
Was there any thing wrong with the place or the food?? 
If not I vote we go there again.. 

Just my 0.02 cents worth!!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't care for the food at Haywords [understatement]. 
JimC.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres a personal thought. 
Keep in mind many of us want this and other shows to GROW in our area. 
So if there is other web sites helping with the show, we are all a TEAM. 
WE ALL WANT THE HOBBY TO GROW. 
So lets not have any us against them.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

When my wife's children and my children get together for any party get together, WE pick the date and pass it along to the kids. We both want ALL of them to make it, but realisticly, everyone of them have familys with other opposite famiies involvements.

So the ones that can make it we are happy to have them do so..the ones that can't for what ever reason....well you snooze you loose! Maybe next time.

So much is the life of a blended family! 
Same can apply for this gathering...set a time, someone, then who ever can make it can and who ever can't...snooze you loose! 

This way a time is set and you can move onto watching and buying trains at the show! Not everone is going to be able to make what ever is planned for what ever reason.

IMHO


Oh yea I forgot.....Marty..... RAH! RAH SIS BOOM BAH!

Bubba


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I just heard the the gentleman who puts on this event is having a BBQ at his house that Friday night...? 1,000 feet of track and BBQ???? Let's crash it! lol


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

John, the BBQ is for the Vendors and those individuals with layouts or displays in the show. I think it's very considerate of David to thank the participants for their effort in making HAGRS a fun event. The hospitality of the K.C. folks is remarkable.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

ok, where's the closest HOOTER'S!! hehe


----------



## Skip Macewen (Jan 2, 2008)

Skip And Patty MacEwen will be there The Italian Buffet is called Cincettas (SP) First year we went there with the club and it was great Looking forward to Steaming Friday and Saturday


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I will be arriving in town late Friday and plan on being at the show all day on Saturday. Since I haven't yet met anyone on the list, you can just look for the old guy with the beard. Oh, wait a minute ... that probably describes half of us. Never mind ... I'll find you. 

Bob Hyman


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Renee and I will be their as vendors this year. We will have some dwarf and miniature plants, as well as a lot of train stuff. Hope to have many of you visit our booth.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba and I are leaving for the show in about an hour to help set up , see ya there.


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

I am in KC and should be at Ray's display with the Big Boy all day tomorrow(Saturday).


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well....Have you gathered yet? Did you take any pic's?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

I think everyone forgot there cameras.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Shirly you Jest.


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

I've got 250+ pics--I'll upload them when I get home and will post.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Robbie Hanson on 15 Aug 2009 09:12 PM 
I've got 250+ pics--I'll upload them when I get home and will post. 

The baton has been passed to the new generation of MLSers!

Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Bubba and I got home around lunch time Sunday. Had a good ,busy time. Photos later 
I was disoppointed in not seeing very many local club members attending. 
Good dealer sullection. Great layouts . 
not enough time to sit around and visit. 

This will be the place for the 2011 nationals, we need everyone to take an interest and not just exspect it to be done for them.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I was dissappointed with our club turnout..as this is the only large scale train show around this area!

I only hope for the 2011 National that our club members realize that they need to support this show...or shows like this will die out and they will have to go farther to get a taste of this type of thing!

A show like this one only happens once a year, and if you can't get to the other large shows you really missed out on a great happening. 

I really can't see what was more important then this show...I missed the IOWA State fair to be there! And I NEVER miss that!!!

So I hope that anyone reading this realizes how important this show is for our area, and how they need to support this show next year and the national that is going to be hosted there at the same place, help will be needed on many levels! 

People need to be planning to make it next year NOW!!!!!!!!! 

David and his wife did a SUPER job, but can't do EVERYTHING themselves, maybe there would have been a MLS "thing", if there were more people that took an interest besides the folks that worked their behinds off to make the show a huge success! Everyone I saw involved with every aspect of the show was busy, with plates full!

Stepping up to the plate is what is needed and ....."If not me...who...if not now....when?" To coin a phrase of a MUCH greater man them myself! But it sums it all up!!!!

I hope this message reaches all of those who missed out on a GREAT thing that happened in KS last week end!!!!


With hope of seeing more people stepping up to the plate 
Bubba


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I am very glad that I took a day off Friday and visited this show. Although the attendence was disappointing to me, the show was not! Allot of dealers made the commitment and investment to show up and support our hobby but the members/customers did not? I was fortunate enough to meet members of the Ozark Club and that was cool. I am proud of my very own club's (Gateway Garden Railroad Club) attendence and support. I even won a sucker for conquering Jim's switching challenge! Kudos to the Promoter of this and other events. David has invested more in promoting our hobby than anyone I've ever met and I thank him for it! Everyone should...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Had good visits with John Bible. hes just alright...


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

It was my first large-scale event and well worth the six hour drive to get there. Came home with six new pieces of rolling stock (I now have more cars than track.) I'm already looking forward to next year. It was nice to get to meet some of you folks on the list, and -- by the way -- Marty is not nearly as weird as you all said he was!


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By rhyman on 18 Aug 2009 02:20 PM 
It was my first large-scale event and well worth the six hour drive to get there. Came home with six new pieces of rolling stock (I now have more cars than track.) I'm already looking forward to next year. It was nice to get to meet some of you folks on the list, and -- by the way -- Marty is not nearly as weird as you all said he was! Obviously you don't know him well enough yet...more wierd then you care to know!
also matters what time of the day it is!









Bubba


----------

